# Will drinking make your depersonalization persist?



## swedishfish (Oct 4, 2009)

I am a college student, and it is a well known fact that many college students drink recreationally. It is always nice to drink every now and then but not heavily. However, is this affecting my recovery process?


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

swedishfish said:


> I am a college student, and it is a well known fact that many college students drink recreationally. It is always nice to drink every now and then but not heavily. However, is this affecting my recovery process?


Definitely yes.Alcohol will exacerbate your DP/DR feelings whatever the quantity you take of it


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

absolutely, while it may bring mild temporary relief of symptoms. it will exacerbate the intensity of the symptoms afterwards and ultimately delay the recovery process.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Tommygunz said:


> absolutely, while it may bring mild temporary relief of symptoms. it will exacerbate the intensity of the symptoms afterwards and ultimately delay the recovery process.


Do you think drinking will have a long-term effect on DP? Like... permanent? I mean could I be ruining my chances of being 100% cured one day by drinking alcohol?


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

peacedove said:


> Do you think drinking will have a long-term effect on DP? Like... permanent? I mean could I be ruining my chances of being 100% cured one day by drinking alcohol?


"Permanent" is a very strong word,don't you think?However,if you persist on drinking alcohol,i mean large quantities of it,the answer is probably,because large amounts of alcohol can be the cause of many kinds of brain and liver problems,and if that happens,you will have much more difficulties to recover from DP.But of course as you don't want this to be permanent,you just have to stop drinking if that's your problem.If you find it difficult,at least drink small quantities of it.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## morozevich (Jan 11, 2010)

When I'm drunk or unsober It decreases, the intensity of the Derealization and Depersonalization. However this is something I've only noted, it's definitely NOT a recommendation to drink as a way to feel better. It's a dangerous path...
But if you ask simply to know if the intensity of the symtoms change when you drink alcohol the answer is yes. (but this is highly personal)
Some report worsen symtoms, especially the day after.



swedishfish said:


> I am a college student, and it is a well known fact that many college students drink recreationally. It is always nice to drink every now and then but not heavily. However, is this affecting my recovery process?


----------



## Steveo617 (Jun 14, 2011)

swedishfish said:


> I am a college student, and it is a well known fact that many college students drink recreationally. It is always nice to drink every now and then but not heavily. However, is this affecting my recovery process?


 Idk bro I had a drug induced seizure wen I was 18 now I'm 21. I quit drugs after the seizure. But I drank till I was 20. But I didn't get this like hard till this year.. I quit a job and stood up the most beautiful girl iv ever seen bcuz of this.... 3 times lol. It's fucked I just want my old life back. O yeah but wen ever I smell weed or taste L I feel the dp HARD


----------

